
OpenAI Model Generates Python Code - emsy
https://youtu.be/fZSFNUT6iY8
======
thephyber
I'm curious to see where this goes.

The skeptical part of me worries that the docstring is being used to select
which code to borrow from, so this technique probably wins and loses based on
"the wisdom of crowds" unless there is some other code quality scoring.

I have personally been interested in genetic programming and have written
something similar (except the function signature and unit tests become the
fitness function).

